# Ryker's 1st. "BIG SNOW"



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

[/attach] i see you 

[/attach][/attach] throw me some more snow pleeeese

[/attach] throw my toy! im sitting pretty for you


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

He is so cute! Snow zoomies!!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Kris10 said:


> He is so cute! Snow zoomies!!!


Thank you Kris10


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice pics....love the second one! He is just a tad younger then Jake. Looks good, he is a big boy, too!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> Nice pics....love the second one! He is just a tad younger then Jake. Looks good, he is a big boy, too!


73 lbs 2 wks ago. He will be 11 months on the 20th


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy handsome guy! Love the last one especially.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He is so cute! I love the snowy face!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you all


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's such a handsome boyyyy!!!

I love this picture!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

He looks like he's having a great time!


----------



## Malorey (Jan 8, 2011)

Such a beautiful dog, looks like Ryker enjoyed the snow!


----------

